# Anybody attending any cons?



## FangWarrior (Apr 4, 2014)

Is there anybody attending any upcoming cons? If so, which ones? Just a little curious, I may go to the motor city con, but I'm still not so sure. After all, it's the ONLY con close to me.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 4, 2014)

When I mean cons, I was referring to furry cons but I forgot to add the word "furry". So, naw what the hell, lets include other types of cons in this discussion, what harm could it do?


----------



## Koorivlf (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm going to the motor city fur con because its relatively close actually lol. I also may be going to a comic convention too.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm definitely going to AnthroCon and AnimeNEXT,and may be attending FA: United if I can get the time off.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice, well best of luck to both of you! I really hope to go to the motor city fur con, but I gotta hurry up. If I rush it, I'm going to have a really shitty fursuit, it's one of the reasons I may not go.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 5, 2014)

Ya, I'm going to sleep.. see ya'll!


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 5, 2014)

I go to MatsuriCon each year, which it's not until August anyway. I go as a Homestuck however... hehe prolly not what you're looking for. Still doesn't mean I wouldn't hang out with anyone.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 5, 2014)

Fanime~ I want to go to FurtherConfusion next year though. :3


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Apr 5, 2014)

http://wildnights.org/

Not even the Stanley Cup Playoffs can stop me from going to Wild Nights.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 5, 2014)

Confurgence next year.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 5, 2014)

exciting, well good luck. I dunno, just woke up. I have my cat chilling in my lap. She just be chilling.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

CaliFur in Irvine at the end of May.  I think Serbs is going, and gunna meet one of my fave battys from here and Weasyl, its going to be a grand ol time :3


----------



## Nashida (Apr 5, 2014)

FA:U in August, Furpocalypse in October, and that's kinda it. Good thing there's plenty of furmeets and mini-cons around here.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 5, 2014)

Too bad the Australian scene is so small because most people are satisfied with their Durry's and the footy to get more artistic hobbies.


----------



## peppr (Apr 5, 2014)

the one that is actually in my state cancelled this years', but i'm hoping to go to Furlandia or Rainfurrest??
sadly anthrocon is still out of the realms of possibility for me because of distance & no ride, etc
kinda stinks being on this side of the country i miss all the huge cons i think
but anyway one of those would actually be my first con + my first furry con


----------



## Feyleaf (Apr 5, 2014)

I really, reallywish I can attend one! There are no furcons close to here in Alaska.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 5, 2014)

peppr said:


> the one that is actually in my state cancelled this years', but i'm hoping to go to Furlandia or Rainfurrest??
> sadly anthrocon is still out of the realms of possibility for me because of distance & no ride, etc
> kinda stinks being on this side of the country i miss all the huge cons i think
> but anyway one of those would actually be my first con + my first furry con


Ya, I know how ya feel, can't get to any cons either,  unless I magically get my fursuit done in a few days... That sucks man.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 5, 2014)

Feyleaf, Peppr, if you make it a goal, you may make it one day. Don't give up now.


----------



## Feyleaf (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you! I'm hoping to move to Portland, or somewhere near there, maybe when I pay off my student loans. It will be a while.. Then I'll be near all sorts of places, having a garden would be easier, and Furry cons will be nearby. *___*


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 5, 2014)

Feyleaf said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping to move to Portland, or somewhere near there, maybe when I pay off my student loans. It will be a while.. Then I'll be near all sorts of places, having a garden would be easier, and Furry cons will be nearby. *___*


No problem


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Apr 5, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Fanime~ I want to go to FurtherConfusion next year though. :3



I'll be at fanime as well in May  And Sacanime in August; I know it's not a furry con (as can tell by the name) but once I move out of my college dorms and have time/space to make it, I hope to have at least my fursuit partial done by then.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd love to go to a furry con if there were any close to where I live.


----------



## peppr (Apr 6, 2014)

MoonFire* said:


> Feyleaf, Peppr, if you make it a goal, you may make it one day. Don't give up now.


i don't plan to!!
i guess it's good though, i've wanted to work on a fursuit for about a year now, so if i don't make it to furlandia i have time between RF to work on it
...Furlandia actually is a few days after my birthday too, come to think of it :O



Feyleaf said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping to move to Portland, or somewhere near there, maybe when I pay off my student loans. It will be a while.. Then I'll be near all sorts of places, having a garden would be easier, and Furry cons will be nearby. *___*


yess yessssss Portland is so nice too, i love it there and i want to move back there soon
there really is so much nearby and if it isn't it's a quick train ride away. :3


----------



## Misomie (Apr 7, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> I'll be at fanime as well in May  And Sacanime in August; I know it's not a furry con (as can tell by the name) but once I move out of my college dorms and have time/space to make it, I hope to have at least my fursuit partial done by then.


Nice. I'm going to be suiting as Lucario~ I haven't been to SacCon in awhile. I hope to go to it (it's pretty close compared to Fanime). If I have a license and a job by then I'd totally go.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to Gateway Fur Meet next weekend! It's St. Louis' first furry con, and I'm starting my journey as a vendor there. I'm super excited 

I'm also going to ACEN in may as my alternate fursona who doesn't have a ref yet :/


----------



## Alerion (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm planning on going to Midwest Furfest. It will be my first out of state con and I am so excited yet nervous.


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Apr 7, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Nice. I'm going to be suiting as Lucario~ I haven't been to SacCon in awhile. I hope to go to it (it's pretty close compared to Fanime). If I have a license and a job by then I'd totally go.



If I see you I'll make sure to give you hugs Sadly I have no suit to go in, but I have three different cosplays I'm pretty excited about. If you end up going to sac, I'll have a table in artists alley and you can come buy things from me XD


----------



## furriesrock (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll be at Anthrocon this year and that'll be my first fur con. Megaplex is right down the road from me so I should be there too


----------



## Domino369 (Apr 13, 2014)

I go to too many cons...
To say the least, I have 5 cons planned, and I don't think any of them are in the same state XD

I'll likely go to Anthrocon again this year though as far as fur cons go. Otherwise, Anime Central, New York Comic Con, Sakura Matsuri, and maybe Otakon, woo!!


----------

